# طريقة لتحميل دروس موقع pclabgfx



## Nabilovicl (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم. أقدم لكم اليوم طريقة سهلة جدا لتحميل دروس موقع pclabgfx. الطريقة تجدونها على الرابط :
http://www.pclabgfx.sup.fr/​المشكل هو أن الدروس ليست كلها مجانية :69: لدلك على اللأخوة الدين يتوفرون على كود خاص بهم أن يقوموا بالعملية و أن يفيدوا بها باقي اللأخوان و الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين

ملحوظة :
الموقع اعلاه تجدونه على الموقع الجميل جدا جدا خصوصا بالنسبة لللأخوة الفرانكوفون (المغرب العربي):14: ​http://demarer.free.fr/ 

دعواتنا مع اللأخوة المجاهدين في العراق​


----------

